

Ask HN: Modern GUI VIM-like editor? - naquad

I very like VIM editor, its concept is just awesome and when you get used to it your efficiency becomes over 9^1000.
But VIM has issues:<p>1. Single threaded. Stuff like CtrlP or NeoComplCache are running in foreground and you can&#x27;t do anything until they finish.<p>2. Lacks API.<p>3. Very IMHO: vim-script is not an example of good design.<p>4. No real UI.<p>5. No embedded console.<p>6. Plugins don&#x27;t play nice with each other.<p>7. Speed.<p>8. Mixed modes.<p>Mr. Moolenar and thousands of commiters created a brilliant piece of software, just the problem is that it needs to adopt new features, its time to move on: real GUI, at least some general rework on vim-script, or even completely replacing it (bold), multithreading, centralized plugin repository, better error handling (read error reporting), etc...<p>One can of course say that VIM stays VIM even in 3013. But I have a hope that once VIM will adopt all those features.<p>Until then I&#x27;m looking for some alternative with support of modes, text objects, navigation...<p>What I&#x27;ve seen so far:<p>1. SublimeText2 &quot;vintage mode&quot;. Loud. Next fetish after TextMate. To be honest I wasn&#x27;t impressed that much + it costs money. Money that I wouldn&#x27;t pay for it. Very limited and inconvinient VIM mode. Not an option.<p>2. Editra. Slow. VIM with 60(!) plugins is faster than core Editra. Looks like Python2 + wxPython is not the fastest thing one can imagine.<p>3. Various Aptanta, NetBeans, Eclipse and etc... VIM-emulators. That requires lots of polishing. Also they&#x27;re slow. Sometimes even slower then Editra.<p>4. Gedit + ViGedit. Dead long time ago, but looked promising.<p>Do you know some other alternatives?<p>P.S. This is a shortened version, full text didn&#x27;t fit. See here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;naquad&#x2F;5762173
======
switch33
Yeah, they are all relatively slow. Sometimes editors more based on a single
coding language like C++ for instance Code::Blocks are better?

You could always google some other ones and search through lists of them:
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/05/07/35-useful-
source-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/05/07/35-useful-source-code-
editors-reviewed/)

But regardless the answer will be relatively the same. They are all not super
great. Personally I used Notepad++ in many cases not because it's most
featured but because it gets the job done and it's quick.

I've also coded stuff in regular notepad before even running it into a syntax
checking program if I am writing a really free-hand quick development that I
know most of what I will need to write. In any case this is never that great
of an idea; once you run the code into any syntax checker you'll still
probably have to re-run through the code.

However, a community effort to build something nearly as feature-full as vim
but with speed would be great.

------
yogo
1 & 4\. It would be nice if there was a great way to make those curses like
popups work better but that's just a limitation due to the environment. After
all remember vim runs anywhere without needing x or some gui.

5\. Maybe you have something specific in mind as far as the console goes but
!cmd works for me (I use vim on Linux).

8\. Mixed modes is an issue? Vim is good at what it does because of all the
things that are possible due to modes.

------
Millennium
You want a GUI with an embedded console?

